# INTP - Art - Emotions: Is it possible?



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

I think that Mitsumasa Anno is an INTP artist.
Taught mathematics in school; books often involve mathematical jokes and puzzles, or are about mathematical concepts (e.g., factorials in _Anno's Magic Counting Jar_). At the same time, his books are delightful to look at - very clever.
Check out _The Unique World of Mitsumasa Anno._


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Cosmic Hobo said:


> I think that Mitsumasa Anno is an INTP artist.
> Taught mathematics in school; books often involve mathematical jokes and puzzles, or are about mathematical concepts (e.g., factorials in _Anno's Magic Counting Jar_). At the same time, his books are delightful to look at - very clever.
> Check out _The Unique World of Mitsumasa Anno._


I'm not saying he couldn't be INTP but just because he writes about mathematics doesn't mean he's one of us. :wink:


----------



## lanausee (Mar 20, 2011)

I teach classical piano, so yes it's possible for me at least. Then again I tend to enjoy playing Bach and other Baroque era composers because of their usually strict adherence to patterns and tempo.


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

if I already manipulate everything else... why should art be any different?

*notices crooked painting... turns frame even more askew... offends group of people pointing out the symbolism and disrespect of the act while others complain about the pointlessness of the picture because art is not real.

steals a cookie from one side and a carton of chocolate almond milk from the other... while continuing to look around the room for the thermostat control panel*


----------



## HighSteaks (Oct 16, 2013)

I am heavily involved in the arts. I am involved in theatre, as an actor and crew member. I think perhaps I like acting because I can forget about my own emotional discomforts an pretend to be someone else. It also touches on the same level as my Imaginary worlds and where my mind disappears to when I space out.

I also am a percussionist, big in keyboard percussion. There's lot's of technique and precision there, but also creative freedom.

I also enjoy writing, but of course, struggle in creating realistic emotional connections between characters.

Maybe through the camouflage of arts is the only place I feel comfortable in portraying any emotion because I can easily hide it there and I don't have any other outlet where I advertise it. It's kind of like a safe place to dump my feelings and move on.


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

I personally enjoy art criticism: film and poetry. I also enjoy writing. I like the structure and complexity of the English language. It's a wonderful medium of expression and maximizing the information density of a body of letters is an intriguing exercise in self-mastery.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm a musician, a writer, and a dancer.


----------



## Gingersassin (Oct 12, 2013)

I really love drawing and poetry. I can also tell how people feel a lot of the time I just don't know how to deal with it.


----------



## Fedor (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm an INTP, and a musician.
I am pretty good at it too. I don't feel as if being emotional in general is a required.
When you are creative.. it's like the emotions come flowing through you while playing/writing/improvising anyway.
What I'm saying is, when I play music, is the only time I actually can express emotions.

So it might actually be logical that an INTP would be creative or artistic.
Since emotions doesn't resonate with other people, they can get an outflow in other ways (music).
Music is universal. Don't think too much about it, just create. From experience a clear mind is what's most important when creating. The universe will play through you. You are simply an instrument yourself.


----------

